# [UPDATE] 'The Last of Us Part II' leaks hint to major spoilers



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2020)

Damn, beaten to the punch.


----------



## Flame (Apr 27, 2020)

as a PlayStation fanboy i need to turn off the internet, life, universe.



 greatness  awaits


----------



## Prans (Apr 27, 2020)

Flame said:


> as a PlayStation fanboy i need to turn off the internet, life, universe.
> 
> 
> 
> greatness  awaits


maybe those leaks can move the release date ahead, at least digitally ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Apr 27, 2020)

Amazed people like this trash.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 27, 2020)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Amazed people like this trash.


another silly hater - im guessing the game was to hard for you


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 27, 2020)

Oh no, anything but major movie leaks


----------



## Goku1992A (Apr 27, 2020)

I have to dust off my PS3 and beat this Last of us Part 1... I do have a wish list for black Friday hopefully I can get all 3 for under $100 

FF7 Remake
RE3
Last Of US II


----------



## Reploid (Apr 27, 2020)

How can there be spoilers is something so cliche and predictable?


----------



## Dartz150 (Apr 27, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> another silly hater - im guessing the game was to hard for you



The first game was a truly masterpiece by its own, then looking at this leaks being real, my god, how the fuck did they managed to mess the story line so badly. Literally they turned a "Humans and zombie survival warfare in an Apocalyptic world" into a "Ima want revenge and kill everyone like there's no apocalypse happening neither zombies, ah, and without men involved because feminism and its political agenda."


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 27, 2020)

Dartz150 said:


> The first game was a truly masterpiece by its own, then looking at this leaks being real, my god, how the fuck did they managed to mess the story line so badly. Literally they turned a "Humans and zombie survival warfare in an Apocalyptic world" into a "Ima want revenge and kill everyone like there's no apocalypse happening neither zombies, ah, and without men involved because feminism and its political agenda."


I don't kno why yr quoting me all I kno is the game is by naughty dog and part 2 wil be a masterpiece also


----------



## Rolf12 (Apr 27, 2020)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Amazed people like this trash.


Agree. It was so banal. Not as bad as Uncharted but still...


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 27, 2020)

Rolf12 said:


> Agree. It was so banal. Not as bad as Uncharted but still...


So many sad people about


----------



## pwsincd (Apr 27, 2020)

love how you report it as hackers spoiling the game .. then post links to the spoils...


----------



## whateverg1012 (Apr 27, 2020)

I read the spoilers cause I never thought LoU needed a sequel, it ended for me at the first game. 

Anyways, for the second game we're missing a lot of context so it could be good if played properly. Will watch the full movie on YouTube later, hopefully it isn't as bad as the leaks make it out to be.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 27, 2020)

9.1 metacritic hahahaha take tht


----------



## MikaDubbz (Apr 27, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> another silly hater - im guessing the game was to hard for you


I personally wouldn't call the game trash, but I also didn't find the first to be a particularly amazing game from a gameplay perspective, like so many others do. I think it's a great story, and makes for a great cinematic experience, but in terms of being a super fun game that I'm compelled to come back to play again, that feeling just doesn't really exist for me.


----------



## Rolf12 (Apr 27, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> So many sad people about


Haha. So evil times, I fear we will be alone in heaven 

Come on. Those characters! Acted like they needed to shit more than tell a story.


----------



## MagnesG (Apr 27, 2020)

Neil Druckmann is a cuck, one time literally give an award to Anita Sarkeesian for something gaming related lol, probably to score that extra woke points. Read his interviews.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Apr 27, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> So many sad people about


It's ok for people to have their own opinions you know.
Not everyone will like what you do.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 27, 2020)

8BitWonder said:


> It's ok for people to have their own opinions you know.
> Not everyone will like what you do.


When someone calls it trash you kno yr dealing with someone who works for Microsoft


----------



## Lazyboss (Apr 27, 2020)

Same silly people hating another successful game just for the hate, same silly people in every thread, I always wonder what kind of game they are playing.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Apr 27, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> When someone calls it trash you kno yr dealing with someone who works for Microsoft


Or it's someone that just didn't like it.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 27, 2020)

Let's get this thread back on topic, please.

If you don't like the game, fantastic, please leave the people that do alone and stop derailing the thread with asinine remarks. Any further irrelevant comments will result in a warning and anyone posting spoilers will receive an IP ban.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 27, 2020)

The game is woke central. I loved the original TLoU but reading all the SJW propaganda in the game made me not care about the game at all. *Snip!*


----------



## MikaDubbz (Apr 27, 2020)

Justinde75 said:


> The game is woke central. I loved the original TLoU but reading all the SJW propaganda in the game made me not care about the game at all. *Snip!*



Yeah the leaks about the story for this sequel definitely are turning he off from wanting to experience this one at all.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 27, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Yeah the leaks about the story for this sequel definitely are turning he off from wanting to experience this one at all.


Im sure there are some people who will enjoy this kinda stuff, but I don't really need politics in everything.


----------



## Enryx25 (Apr 27, 2020)

Reploid said:


> How can there be spoilers is something so cliche and predictable?


Have you even read the leaks?
The reason why everyone is starting to hate Naughty Dog is precisely because TLOU2 subverts expectations and cliches for the sake of being unpredictable.


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Apr 27, 2020)

The story in The Last of Us was well told and the gameplay was decent, still overrated though.

I agree with your statement on Unchartered, I can't play that game, so monotonous.

Just a bland, linear mess, I still don't understand why it as hyped as it is. Each to there own I suppose, Saints Row was very popular with the kids and that game was a joke.


----------



## emigre (Apr 27, 2020)

Just read the spokes spoilers. I'm fine with it. Still buying day one. I really don't get why people are so upset about it.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Apr 27, 2020)

emigre said:


> Just read the spokes spoilers. I'm fine with it. Still buying day one. I really don't get why people are so upset about it.


Can't speak for everyone, but for me, it's this simple: I'm not disappointed with it, but I'm really not interested in SJW politics getting shoved into every piece of entertainment, I'm just not looking for that with my games and movies.  I'll happily engage in such discourse at an appropriate time and place, but I don't want to be in the middle of a game that's supposed to be an escape from the real world to only then pop up and force someone else's opinion on a current cultural issue down my throat.


----------



## Teletron1 (Apr 27, 2020)

Spoilers coming from within Naughty Dog as staff getting short changed  

 “Some point to Naughty Dog's treatment of its employees as a reason for the leak, though others say the leak really hurts fans of the game.”

I can careless still need to see the story unfold and can’t wait to see where they go with it considering the HBO series  . If done well it will be the early seasons of Walking Dead before it tried to be all Resident Evil movies


----------



## MikaDubbz (Apr 27, 2020)

Teletron1 said:


> Spoilers coming from within Naughty Dog as staff getting short changed
> 
> “Some point to Naughty Dog's treatment of its employees as a reason for the leak, though others say the leak really hurts fans of the game.”
> 
> I can careless still need to see the story unfold and can’t wait to see where they go with it considering the HBO series  . If done well it will be the early seasons of Walking Dead before it tried to be all Resident Evil movies



Hopefully you just mean season 1 of The Walking Dead, because season 2 sucked balls, thanks to AMC slashing the budget and firing the showrunner.  It gradually got better, but Walking Dead went from great to terrible as early as the second season.


----------



## Enryx25 (Apr 27, 2020)

emigre said:


> Just read the spokes spoilers. I'm fine with it. Still buying day one. I really don't get why people are so upset about it.





Spoiler



You really don't get why people are angry that you play half the game as a random character who comes out of nowhere and the final boss is the protagonist of the first game everyone loves?


----------



## Teletron1 (Apr 27, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Hopefully you just mean season 1 of The Walking Dead, because season 2 sucked balls, thanks to AMC slashing the budget and firing the showrunner.  It gradually got better, but Walking Dead went from great to terrible as early as the second season.


 Well it went from horror to action to soap opera pretty fast but as a fan of the comic sometimes you take what you can get until you can’t hold your breath anymore


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Sansgaming420 (Apr 27, 2020)

Naughty Dog is hiding replies to their tweet lol. Thank you to whoever leaked this dumpster fire of a "game".


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2020)

People in the comments are saying uncharted is bad and that makes me sad


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 27, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> People in the comments are saying uncharted is bad and that makes me sad


Think of it like thers mor people tht think the series is great than horseshit - naughty dog hav made ther millions from it and wil go down in history as one of the series tht made playstation


----------



## XDel (Apr 27, 2020)

From what I hear, that Anita chick with an anti male chip on her shoulder somehow has influence over this game and it's story now and totally botched up all artistic and creative efforts, so in short it's getting the Disney treatment. If true I won't play.


----------



## TunaKetchup (Apr 27, 2020)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> View attachment 206563



Try hard Neil Druckmann wanted to be a writer all his life

Unfortunately for him, he was not good enough to be a real writer, therefore, he had to write stories for video games

Very very sad story


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 28, 2020)

It's funny, many people play video games as a form of escapism. They want to live out adventures in a different world, escape from reality, even if for a moment, and even if the alternate reality they cling to is an apocalyptic hellscape populated primarily by zombies controlled by an invasive fungus species. Says a lot about us when the grim end of the world scenario is preferable to our own reality being injected into our fiction of preference.


----------



## TunaKetchup (Apr 28, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> It's funny, many people play video games as a form of escapism. They want to live out adventures in a different world, escape from reality, even if for a moment, and even if the alternate reality they cling to is an apocalyptic hellscape populated primarily by zombies controlled by an invasive fungus species. Says a lot about us when the grim end of the world scenario is preferable to our own reality being injected into our fiction of preference.



Citation


----------



## Darth Meteos (Apr 28, 2020)

if these spoilers are real...
man that's a big slap in the face to people who got invested in the first game
this is some alien 3 level stuff right there



shaunj66 said:


> anyone posting spoilers will receive an IP ban.


a fuckin' ip ban for spoiling a game?
that's... that's some goofy shit right there


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 28, 2020)

Darth Meteos said:


> fuckin' ip ban for spoiling a game?
> that's... that's some goofy shit right there


Someone start of the thread already hinted at a spoiler and should kno better not to say anything - people here are gonna spend 50 quid on this game and don't want it ruined by some idiot mouthing it off when ther prob not even gonna play it - so yeh anyone tht does deserves strongest ban possible


----------



## Darth Meteos (Apr 28, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Someone start of the thread already hinted at a spoiler and should kno better not to say anything - people here are gonna spend 50 quid on this game and don't want it ruined by some idiot mouthing it off when ther prob not even gonna play it - so yeh anyone tht does deserves strongest ban possible


I appreciate that it's bad. A warning, sure. A one day suspension? Harsh, but they notice it. An IP ban?! It's a spoiler, for god's sake, that's like a kid seeing your kid say a naughty word and _hammerfisting that fuckin' kid in the back of the head *HE SHOULD KNOW BETTER BY NOW*_


----------



## linuxares (Apr 28, 2020)

Darth Meteos said:


> I appreciate that it's bad. A warning, sure. A one day suspension? Harsh, but they notice it. An IP ban?! It's a spoiler, for god's sake, that's like a kid seeing your kid say a naughty word and _hammerfisting that fuckin' kid in the back of the head *HE SHOULD KNOW BETTER BY NOW*_


I agree, IP bans are way to lenient. I suggest a meteor to the head!


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 28, 2020)

Darth Meteos said:


> I appreciate that it's bad. A warning, sure. A one day suspension? Harsh, but they notice it. An IP ban?! It's a spoiler, for god's sake, that's like a kid seeing your kid say a naughty word and _hammerfisting that fuckin' kid in the back of the head *HE SHOULD KNOW BETTER BY NOW*_


It's says major spoilers so major ban


----------



## Darth Meteos (Apr 28, 2020)

linuxares said:


> I agree, IP bans are way to lenient. I suggest a meteor to the head!


you just spoiled final fantasy vii where's the consistency


DANTENDO said:


> It's says major spoilers so major ban


rosebud is the sled


----------



## linuxares (Apr 28, 2020)

Darth Meteos said:


> you just spoiled final fantasy vii where's the consistency
> 
> rosebud is the sled


I did? I haven't even played FF VII in ages. I never finished it even xD


----------



## Darth Meteos (Apr 28, 2020)

linuxares said:


> I did? I haven't even played FF VII in ages. I never finished it even xD


That defense is pretty weak...
I think I speak for everyone when I say that linuxares should be IP BANNED for spoiling the game.

What? That's stupid? A spoiler isn't worth an IP ban?

No kidding.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 28, 2020)

Darth Meteos said:


> That defense is pretty weak...
> I think I speak for everyone when I say that linuxares should be IP BANNED for spoiling the game.
> 
> What? That's stupid? A spoiler isn't worth an IP ban?
> ...


We don't want users to be browsing the site like a minefield, so we have to collectively agree not to do this kind of stuff until the game is out. It's common courtesy to at least use a spoiler tag, but since literally the whole main plot of the game was leaked, which is a rather extreme circumstance, it warrants some extreme measures. Personally I simply snip minor spoilers away, but that's just me saving you guys from trouble.


----------



## linuxares (Apr 28, 2020)

Darth Meteos said:


> That defense is pretty weak...
> I think I speak for everyone when I say that linuxares should be IP BANNED for spoiling the game.
> 
> What? That's stupid? A spoiler isn't worth an IP ban?
> ...


Also it's fine to IP ban me. I got dynamic IP so


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 28, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Also it's fine to IP ban me. I got dynamic IP so


_*Looks at @linuxares menacingly*_


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 28, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Also it's fine to IP ban me. I got dynamic IP so


there can be only 1 solution then, GBA temp is shut down until the last of us have played the last of us 2


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 28, 2020)

gamesquest1 said:


> there can be only 1 solution then, GBA temp is shut down until the last of us have played the last of us 2


I too want to play the last of us 2 until the last of us who didn't play it yet are the ones of us who were the last of us to buy a PlayStation.


----------



## dude1 (Apr 28, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Someone start of the thread already hinted at a spoiler and should kno better not to say anything - people here are gonna spend 50 quid on this game and don't want it ruined by some idiot mouthing it off when ther prob not even gonna play it - so yeh anyone tht does deserves strongest ban possible


i dont want it spoiled so i have ignored the leaks as best i could.
all i know its apparently its full of SJW propaganda but i'm less surprised by that as media (games, movies, tv, comics etc.) has been infected with that gross ideology for years and only in the last few years have identitarians at these companies been brazen enough to hide it less and less to the detriment of the story etc.

anyway, i won't lie if there was one thread on the forum that shouldn't ban for the spoilers/leaks its the news story about said leaks/spoilers
i think IP bans should only apply to new and/or unrelated threads with leaks not this one.
but thats just my opinion.


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Apr 28, 2020)

I hope this game fails at least critically. Maybe it'll teach ND to not abuse their fucking employees.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 28, 2020)

linuxares said:


> I agree, IP bans are way to lenient. I suggest a meteor to the head!


Well, probably Tom Bombadildo deserves that fate in a FF7 ending fashion for spoiling the fate of Jessie, Biggs, and Wedge.


----------



## Prans (May 1, 2020)

Post updated with Sony's statement confirming today that they identified those responsible for the leaks.


----------



## DANTENDO (May 1, 2020)

Fkin jail em for 6 months


----------



## T-hug (May 1, 2020)

Neil Druckmann gives a speech. pic.twitter.com/8Kt4MI61D9— L A \/ E N D E R (@LavenderGhast) April 29, 2020


----------



## Dartz150 (May 1, 2020)

Funny plot twist: Actually, the spoilers will not spoil you the game, the game poor storyline itself will.


----------



## DANTENDO (May 1, 2020)

Dartz150 said:


> Funny plot twist: Actually, the spoilers will not spoil you the game, the game poor storyline itself will.


Cant you see yr talking crap lol then why did it win loads of awards Inc best narritive


----------



## Dartz150 (May 1, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Cant you see yr talking crap lol then why did it win loads of awards Inc best narritive



That was the first game, and honestly some review were a bit overrated, still,  in my opinion was excelent, I enjoyed it a lot. Not this bs that clearly ruined the franchise.


----------



## DANTENDO (May 1, 2020)

Dartz150 said:


> That was the first game, and honestly some review were a bit overrated, still,  in my opinion was excelent, I enjoyed it a lot. Not this bs that clearly ruined the franchise.


Beggars belief how you can hav an opinion on a game you've yet to try


----------



## Dartz150 (May 1, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Beggars belief how you can hav an opinion on a game you've yet to try



The leaks pointing something that was being implied since the first trailer was shown, and that I'm not allowed to say or I'll get the banhamer, did enough to convince me of cancelling my preorder.

Forced SJW bs has nothing to do with videogames, and worse if you force that. I'm the kind of person that will never support that kind of propaganda, is very annoying and ALWAYS ruins things that are good by their own escence.


----------



## GBAer (May 1, 2020)

You just know when a woke game designer that is influenced by nonsense spewed by the likes of Anita Sarkeeksians, that they are going to shove their identity politics down our throats in their games.


----------



## Jonna (May 1, 2020)

Darth Meteos said:


> a fuckin' ip ban for spoiling a game?
> that's... that's some goofy shit right there


Don't spoil it, then!


----------



## tpax (May 1, 2020)

Funny to see how Druckmann ruined this game. Too bad Hennig was bullied out of ND by this insane SJW. She was holding the shit together, that's why we got a good game with TLoU1 and a dozen good Uncharted titles.

This whole thing will have legs for Sony. A ruined TLoU2 and the dead Uncharted franchise because of Hennig abstinence will have a huge negative impact on PS5 sales.


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2020)

https://www.polygon.com/2020/5/1/21244288/the-last-of-us-2-leak-source-sony-ending-ellie-joel

A Sony representative tells Polygon that it has identified the leakers, and that although the company can’t share additional details at this time, it has determined that the source of the leak had no affiliation with either Naughty Dog or the studio’s parent company, Sony Interactive Entertainment:

"SIE has identified the primary individuals responsible for the unauthorized release of TLOU2 assets. They are not affiliated with Naughty Dog or SIE. We are unable to comment further because the information is subject to an on-going investigation. 
We’re looking forward to when The Last of Us Part II will be in your hands and can’t wait for you to enjoy the full experience on June 19."


----------



## Darth Meteos (May 2, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> Personally I simply snip minor spoilers away, but that's just me saving you guys from trouble.


see, this is why i love you, man
good moderator = good website


----------



## GBAer (May 2, 2020)




----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 2, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> I don't kno why yr quoting me all I kno is the game is by naughty dog and part 2 wil be a masterpiece also


Part II sounds like a bad fanfiction written by some edgy 12-year-old.


----------



## trained-dog (May 2, 2020)

I will wait, to buy it when it's in the bargain bin. For £5.00.


----------



## RedHunter (May 2, 2020)

I suggest you guys to actually see the spoilers and save your money not buying this garbage.


----------



## FGFlann (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2020)

FGFlann said:


>


Nah, throw him in jail.


----------



## FGFlann (May 2, 2020)

Jail is for studio execs that abuse their staff. Like Neil Druckmann, Vice President of Naughty Dog.


----------



## SANIC (May 2, 2020)

trained-dog said:


> I will wait, to buy it when it's in the bargain bin. For £5.00.


they’re gonna start shipping it with EOL PS4s to get rid of the extra discs


----------



## Jonna (May 2, 2020)

RedHunter said:


> I suggest you guys to actually see the spoilers and save your money not buying this garbage.


Is this equivalent to some sort of relevation that the whole thing is a dream or something

Because I play games to enjoy the journey of the game, not to satisfy a narrative I want.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (May 3, 2020)

trained-dog said:


> I will wait, to buy it when it's in the bargain bin. For £5.00.


this!


----------



## wolf-snake (May 3, 2020)

From what i've seen... People are more angry because there's LGBT representation than what's actually going on in the story.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 3, 2020)

trained-dog said:


> I will wait, to buy it when it's in the bargain bin. For £5.00.


That's what I usually do.
That's what I did with the first one.

That said, and unpopular opinions time, the first game was nice, enjoyable, but IMHO it's way too overrated. Not the masterpiece they were trying to sell me it was IMHO. Just an above average game with clunky controls and mechanics, invisible walls galore and an OKish plot (the plot is the best part of the game, but still). Good game though.

No opinion or bias regarding the second one, I am so oblivious to it that I am immune to spoilers, I just auto-dodge them via indifference. I will play it eventually, perhaps it is a great game.


----------



## DANTENDO (May 3, 2020)

all those dumb enough to think it should be in bargain bin then why play the game at all - yr not worthy of playing it so save yr pennies for something else


----------



## Pluupy (May 3, 2020)

wolf-snake said:


> From what i've seen... People are more angry because there's LGBT representation than what's actually going on in the story.


Idiotic comments like this is why censoring the "spoilers" ruins discussion. It is very obvious that people aren't just upset about the trans character.



DANTENDO said:


> all those dumb enough to think it should be in bargain bin then why play the game at all - yr not worthy of playing it so save yr pennies for something else


Imagine thinking someone has to be "worthy" to play a video game.


----------



## DANTENDO (May 3, 2020)

Pluupy said:


> Imagine thinking someone has to be "worthy" to play a video game.


because some people are hypocrites they say its bargain bin material but still wanna play it


----------



## SANIC (May 3, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> because some people are hypocrites they say its bargain bin material but still wanna play it


ok? why do you think bargain bins exist?


----------



## DANTENDO (May 3, 2020)

SANIC said:


> ok? why do you think bargain bins exist?


when games or any other product hav been out for a few years-bloody hel do i hav to answer such stupid questions lol


----------



## SANIC (May 3, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> when games or any other product hav been out for a few years-bloody hel do i hav to answer such stupid questions lol


it’s because stores want to get rid of stock. when walmart received the switch pro controllers from powerA most were already like at 40% of MSRP


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 3, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> because some people are hypocrites they say its bargain bin material but still wanna play it


This is a stupid comment. 
No game is "bargain bin material".
Games tendv to go on sale or become "PS HITS" after some time, then they go down in price.
If I didn't try a game before but I have some interest in it, I usually do it when that happens. 

I have no obligation to be interested in everything that comes out or to play it the day it comes out at full price. Why the hell would I be?


----------



## DANTENDO (May 3, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> This is a stupid comment.
> No game is "bargain bin material".
> Games tendv to go on sale or become "PS HITS" after some time, then they go down in price.
> If I didn't try a game before but I have some interest in it, I usually do it when that happens.
> ...


i didnt say the words bargain bin material and i should of said tht when i replied to someone something like the bargain bucket as of course saying bin means its pretty worthless


----------



## DANTENDO (May 3, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> That's what I usually do.
> That's what I did with the first one.


then i just see you write this and you said no game is bargain bin material lol - look mate ill put it this way if you got the cash and can afford to buy on day one or until you hav time to play it then you buy no matter but dont act like a cheap ass and wait til sale as thts total disrespect on all tht involved within making the game


----------



## FGFlann (May 3, 2020)

This is peak consoomer logic. As if being a savvy customer and practicing impulse control are somehow bad things. Better throw all your money at a publisher just in case a developer feels disrespected.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 3, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> then i just see you write this and you said no game is bargain bin material lol - look mate ill put it this way if you got the cash and can afford to buy on day one or until you hav time to play it then you buy no matter but dont act like a cheap ass and wait til sale as thts total disrespect on all tht involved within making the game


I don't agree with that. It seems like what a fanatic would do.
If I am really interested in a game I will do that, otherwise I won't.
It feels really idiotic to buy games at full price if I don't have time to play them. Specially when they will go down in price. I still have RDR2 wrapped in its plastic seal, had I bought it at release time for 70€ I would have done a stupid economic decision as I didn't and still don't have time to play it, well at least I got it from a bargain bin for 15€.

Sorry, I can't get on the fanatic glasses to see myself doing economic decisions that make sense as "total disrespect on all tht involved within making the game"... I guess I have disrespected all people involved in making the 999999 games published in the past that I didn't even buy or play with that point of view /s


----------



## Jonna (May 3, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> then i just see you write this and you said no game is bargain bin material lol - look mate ill put it this way if you got the cash and can afford to buy on day one or until you hav time to play it then you buy no matter but dont act like a cheap ass and wait til sale as thts total disrespect on all tht involved within making the game


You can't control how people spend their money, dude. If you want to get mad about that, then direct it towards the stores that are offering the games at lower prices - that's just how business works.


----------



## DANTENDO (May 3, 2020)

Jonna said:


> You can't control how people spend their money, dude. If you want to get mad about that, then direct it towards the stores that are offering the games at lower prices - that's just how business works.


what are you on about i dont think you understand what i said - if a shop is selling cheaper then fine buy it ther as nothing wrong with tht all im saying and if read correctly was if you can afford to buy the game at full price and when i say afford i mean aint leaving yrself out of pocket then you should do so as waiting for a sale is acting like a cheap ass -but of course if tight on money then pay when you think the price is for you


----------



## trained-dog (May 3, 2020)

When I said I will wait, when it's in the bargain bin or bucket. I meant it. That's what i did for the first game. I bought it in 2018. Because i am a cheap skate. I don't buy games on day one at all.


----------



## Rolf12 (May 3, 2020)

I don't wanna spoil it for ya; but the characters will be just as flat and predictable as in the previous game. Heard it from safe sources


----------



## DANTENDO (May 3, 2020)

Rolf12 said:


> I don't wanna spoil it for ya; but the characters will be just as flat and predictable as in the previous game. Heard it from safe sources


for those tht thought the first game was great noone wil giv a cows arse what yr sources think


----------



## FGFlann (May 3, 2020)

I can't believe Snape kills Aeris, tbh.


----------



## Rolf12 (May 3, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> for those tht thought the first game was great noone wil giv a cows arse what yr sources think



Haha. What? Guess I'm not as important as I thought. 
Well, I do hope people will enjoy the game. And that a little joke here and there won't spoil too much


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 3, 2020)

FGFlann said:


> I can't believe Snape kills Aeris, tbh.


Aeris is not dead. I won't accept it. NOoooo!


----------



## FGFlann (May 3, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> Aeris is not dead. I won't accept it. NOoooo!


MFW she's probably not going to die in the remake anyway.


----------



## DANTENDO (May 3, 2020)

barrett says i fkin luv ff7 but can you go to the appropriate thread


----------



## FGFlann (May 3, 2020)

Nobody wants to talk about FF7 in the FF7 thread though.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 3, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> barrett says i fkin luv ff7 but can you go to the appropriate thread





FGFlann said:


> Nobody wants to talk about FF7 in the FF7 thread though.



Why don't create a new thread for general talk about FF7 remake then?
Like this: https://gbatemp.net/threads/ff7-remake-general-discussion-thread.564238/


----------



## FGFlann (May 3, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> Why don't create a new thread for general talk about FF7 remake then?
> Like this: https://gbatemp.net/threads/ff7-remake-general-discussion-thread.564238/


The issue was not that the thread did not exist, just that people simply stopped posting in the existing one. I'm happy to contribute to your thread though.


----------



## wolf-snake (May 3, 2020)

Pluupy said:


> Idiotic comments like this is why censoring the "spoilers" ruins discussion. It is very obvious that people aren't just upset about the trans character.



Actually... it is pretty clear thats mostly the issue the internet has with the leak. You might not have been around for Last of us 1 but people despised the ending for the first game more or less since day one so people hating the plot of this one is pretty much a given but man how i've seen alot and i mean ALOT in the internet of people shitting on Abby just because she's trans they don't care how the plot might be bad if they always though the plot would be bad the issue for them more or less lies with Abby and for the record i did read the spoilers.


----------



## FGFlann (May 3, 2020)

Is it because the character is trans, or because it is a bad character that happens to be trans? Given the level of hate that is being thrown at ND by the alphabet camp I'm leaning toward the latter.


----------



## lordofcombo (May 3, 2020)

For someone that thinks the last of us is the best game ever created,im sad to see that second part is a feminist crap shoved down our throat plus regrettable scenaristic choices.
It was fun while it lasted.i hope the multiplayer is at least close to the first one.
PS: Anita sarkeesian and her cuck neil writer can choke on a fat one.
If only Lady Amy henning was in charge of it instead of that lame ass overrated tomb raider.


----------



## SANIC (May 4, 2020)

FGFlann said:


> Is it because the character is trans, or because it is a bad character that happens to be trans? Given the level of hate that is being thrown at ND by the alphabet camp I'm leaning toward the latter.


It's more about the execution of it. It's blatantly put in for the sake of being there, and not to give proper representation.


----------



## FGFlann (May 4, 2020)

I'm not super familiar with the leaks, I'm more interested in ND's actions as a company, but I gather this character violently executes a fan favourite character and antagonizes the lead and her love interest and that's the source of everyone's anger. Their sexual characteristics seem rather ancillary.


----------



## depaul (May 4, 2020)

When I see young generations calling multi millions budget game a trash I remember how we used to buy games like Sonic 2 for 60$ in the past and still enjoy every moment of it


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 4, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> all those dumb enough to think it should be in bargain bin then why play the game at all - yr not worthy of playing it so save yr pennies for something else


Yeah it's totally gonna get game of the year. It's not like there's already been a ton of backlash over what's been revealed in the leaks or anything.

The game's going to be a bland mediocre "female empowerment" revenge fantasy. Stuff like that is garbage that panders to the most brain-dead of snowflakes.

Too bad the people they're trying to pander to probably won't be interested in playing or buying the game. Maybe it's a good thing they don't develop Crash Bandicoot anymore and gave up on Jak and Daxter (hell, they made it bad enough by making Jak II a GTA clone).

I didn't even like the first The Last of Us, but even I think the sequel isn't doing a single thing right. I'm not commenting any spoilers  because I don't want to get a temp ban, but let's say a certain outcome for a character is very poorly written and just serves as a catalyst for what's going to be a very mediocre power revenge fantasy by some delusional idiot who thinks that she knows what the fans want.

A certain lead character of TLOU2 shouldn't exist and their background is the kind of sad backstory an edgy middle school kid would give their self insert mary Sue OC, and it's just as poorly written (seriously you can't just take the most miniscule points from the previous story and make it the entire basis for the sequel, that's just poor writing).

I feel bad for the hardworking talent developers who had to waste their time developing something written by people with the prowess of a 12-year-old edgelord on Adderall.

And I'm like 90% certain you're a troll, because almost every post I've seen from you seems to be inflammatory, so I try not to take anything you say too seriously.


----------



## Prans (May 4, 2020)

Post has been updated with new info pointing to hackers who accessed a vulnerability in ND's servers to access the leaked material.


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2020)

depaul said:


> When I see young generations calling multi millions budget game a trash I remember how we used to buy games like Sonic 2 for 60$ in the past and still enjoy every moment of it


even back in the 16 bit days there were still high profile games that were trash lol, times haven't changed at all in that aspect


----------



## Pipistrele (May 4, 2020)

depaul said:


> When I see young generations calling multi millions budget game a trash I remember how we used to buy games like Sonic 2 for 60$ in the past and still enjoy every moment of it


I mean, Sonic 2 is better and more deserving of $60 than Last of Us ever was, so there's that =)


----------



## cugel (May 4, 2020)

I'm so sorry some of you won't be able to get off on your post apocalyptic misery porn properly because women.


----------



## eriol33 (May 4, 2020)

as long as the ending is not Ellie turns into a zombie or she killed Joel, I can accept anything.


----------



## DANTENDO (May 4, 2020)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Yeah it's totally gonna get game of the year. It's not like there's already been a ton of backlash over what's been revealed in the leaks or anything.
> 
> The game's going to be a bland mediocre "female empowerment" revenge fantasy. Stuff like that is garbage that panders to the most brain-dead of snowflakes.
> 
> ...


hardly anyone wil listen to you as for saying you didnt even like the first game - im looking forward to what the story is about and i couldnt giv a cows arse if its about female empowerment as you kno its about having variety and these things go on in real life-and what we do kno is the game wil sel shitloads and get 9s and 10s so congrats naughty dog


----------



## tpax (May 4, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> hardly anyone wil listen to you as for saying you didnt even like the first game - im looking forward to what the story is about and i couldnt giv a cows arse if its about female empowerment as you kno its about having variety and these things go on in real life-and what we do kno is *the game wil sel shitloads and get 9s and 10s so congrats naughty dog*



I don't know about the sales numbers, I personally hope it'll bomb hard because I as TLoU fan am really disappointed by the direction the story and the characters were forced, but it most certainly is going to get >90 metascore, because the majority of gaming journalists will either shit their pants too much to give that game a bad score that it deserves, or are huge soya consumers. 

I'm really surprised how a conservative company like Sony greenlit this kind of thing. It seems like they have lost control of their first party studio. Some heads will roll after TLoU2 won't meet it's financial goals, and I'd really love to see Druckmann disappear, even though that probably won't happen.


----------



## FGFlann (May 4, 2020)

Sony doesn't care about anybody's politics, not even their own. Their principles will evaporate in the face of money, and TLOU2 was a big payday.


----------



## JustBrandonT (May 4, 2020)

You can hear the soylent in Druckmann's voice as he explains why females in a game should not be sexy.
Insane that the game gets destroyed by one man. There wasn't anything wrong (or sexy) with the first game.. unless you find swollen deformed zombies that spray spore and bleed on every part of their body sexy..



Spoiler: Potential spoilers



You have a little girl running around with her adopted father, all bad ass killing zombies, and people and swearing, and is the cure to all mankind. You take that away and replace it with a transvestite seeking revenge as part of a religious group for an unknown character in the first game. How does that story even connect to the original..



I don't understand this trash. There's no flow from the first story to the second, and that's why it will fail.


----------



## RicoPicoso (May 4, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> I personally wouldn't call the game trash, but I also didn't find the first to be a particularly amazing game from a gameplay perspective, like so many others do. I think it's a great story, and makes for a great cinematic experience, but in terms of being a super fun game that I'm compelled to come back to play again, that feeling just doesn't really exist for me.


100% agreed and honestly I don't know why isn't this opinion more popular. I played it in 2018 so I wasn't blinded by all the hype surrounding the game on release. Atmosphere, world building, music and especially the story are wonderful, the ending is perfect for this story IMO but... The gameplay is unpolished, unbalanced and repetitive. I don't get how is this game so praised when the gameplay is so bad, the rest is excellent and well deserved though.


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 4, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> 9.1 metacritic hahahaha take tht


OOT was rated 99 on metacritic, and that has a pretty bad story (well not really that the story is bad, but the presantation is horrible). Your point? 
IDK why Playstation fans get so excited over story driven 3rd person games. idk about you but those games wouldve worked so much better if they were just movies.


----------



## MikaDubbz (May 4, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> OOT was rated 99 on metacritic, and that has a pretty bad story (well not really that the story is bad, but the presantation is horrible). Your point?
> IDK why Playstation fans get so excited over story driven 3rd person games. idk about you but those games wouldve worked so much better if they were just movies.



To be fair, most the ratings for the original OoT on metacritic were dug up from when the game was released.  OOT was a game-changer back then, nothing like that had yet been done in a 3D space, so it was very impressive.  Had the game come out around when TLoU did, it likely wouldn't have scored quite as high, though it would have still scored well though all the same as it is still a solid and fun game, even if it is a bit dated at this point.  As it is, OoT 3D was really only an improvement to the original in nearly every way and it rated lower at 94 (which is obviously still really good, as at the end of the day, it is still a solid and well-rounded experience through and through).


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 4, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> hardly anyone wil listen to you as for saying you didnt even like the first game - im looking forward to what the story is about and i couldnt giv a cows arse if its about female empowerment as you kno its about having variety and these things go on in real life-and what we do kno is the game wil sel shitloads and get 9s and 10s so congrats naughty dog


Or I have independent thought and don't think the first game is masterpiece because I was told to.

The first game was shit. The game is incredibly predictable. Go to the Fireflies last known location. Oh they're not there? Go to the next one. Oh, they're not there either? How surprising. Be sure to spend the next 14 hours or so following them around only for them not to be there. What's sad is that side characters like Tommy were more interesting than Joel or Ellie. Joel's basically an irredeemable edgy asshole until near the very end of the game, and Ellie is no better initially, the difference is that Ellie is shown to gradually calm down and care about Joel whereas Joel's character development is a lot more sudden and poorly implemented. I've played through the first game twice, I wouldn't do it again. The second time was to see if I'd like it any better than the first time, but nope, it's the same predictable garbage. The beginning of the game should've been shown as a flashback later on too, instead of being the intro and then having it skip to where the actual story starts. The game makes the mistake of doing what films have to do and telling us things to establish instead of building up and showing us development. Films have to do this because they have to squeeze an unholy amount of story into 2 hours, whereas a book can actually show us stuff over time because it's not a short visual medium. A game is a very long visual medium, so they can absolutely do the character and story development you expect in books. The Last of Us is a game that really wants to be a generic zombie movie, so they tell and don't show, because they're taking their inspiration for story telling from movies and trying to make the game cinematic.

There's barely any reason for The Last of Us to exist in the first place. It was Naughty Dog's attempt to cash in on the zombie craze at the ass end of it, along with the incredibly basic "Human bad" message that a pseudo intellectual teenager could come up with (that's why villains in stories like this are always psychotic scumbags instead of realistic people that are just doing what they need for their group to get by, the average idiot won't be impressed by a story about morality not always being black and white, that's half my problem with stories like this, they try to be deep and push the "man is the real monster" narrative, despite the fact that it's about as deep as an empty kiddie pool). The Last of Us 2 has even less reason, as it adds nothing to the original story and is just a half ass attempt to cash in on the original game's name. The message behind this one is just as shallow and poorly written as the first game, this time it's "revenge bad", and that's really all I can say without spoiling it. It's like asking a kid why lying is bad. They'll say something like "It hurts people" but they don't know why, they only know they were told it's bad and hurts people. The writing in this series is as shallow as a child's understanding of morality.

The reason Resident Evil does so well and has been around for two decades is because the writers know how make a game with an enjoyable story that doesn't get preachy at the most basic topics. A simple enjoyable story is much better than a boring story that tries unsuccessfully be deep.

And this the exact type of comment I'm talking about being inflammatory, "hurr durr nobody will listen because you no like the first one" and essentially saying ham fisted virtue signaling is good because it's adds variety. And if the game gets 9/10 or 10/10 that just shows people are right about reviews of major titles giving high scores away because they can't go against the hype.

Honestly I'm surprised you haven't been banned yet, since at least 90% of what I've seen from you is just flaming. How about you leave the discussion about the writing of the game to adults who cam actually for their own opinions and go back to 4chan or whatever other cesspool you crawled out of.


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2020)

What I'm thinking about the leaks ? ....
The game seemed to be finished, and if that is true that it got delayed only due to covid then well done for the leaks. Stop thinking about money. I don't even care about the story or what happen with that girl or joey.
It's like movies (007?) delayed because of covid. Hope they lose the records and never find them again.


----------



## tommasi (May 4, 2020)

I think this has Bs all over it. If I was a hacker I would share files not videos. Plus I would look for their next project, not an ending of a game


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 4, 2020)

tommasi said:


> I think this has Bs all over it. If I was a hacker I would share files not videos. Plus I would look for their next project, not an ending of a game


It's a lot safer to leak a story summary and videos. Leaking files would likely get them into more trouble. This way, they'll just get in trouble for hacking, but uploading copyrighted files would likely get them into a serious copyright infringement suit, on top of getting in trouble for hacking.


----------



## FGFlann (May 4, 2020)

It doesn't really matter how the leaks came about. Whether you believe the leaker or the company, both have the capacity and motivation to lie and there's no way for outsiders like us to prove it in either case. The parts that matter, the content of the leaks and Naughty Dog's documented history of crunch culture are separate matters, both of which are confirmed.


----------



## lordofcombo (May 4, 2020)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Or I have independent thought and don't think the first game is masterpiece because I was told to.
> 
> The first game was shit. The game is incredibly predictable. Go to the Fireflies last known location. Oh they're not there? Go to the next one. Oh, they're not there either? How surprising. Be sure to spend the next 14 hours or so following them around only for them not to be there. What's sad is that side characters like Tommy were more interesting than Joel or Ellie. Joel's basically an irredeemable edgy asshole until near the very end of the game, and Ellie is no better initially, the difference is that Ellie is shown to gradually calm down and care about Joel whereas Joel's character development is a lot more sudden and poorly implemented. I've played through the first game twice, I wouldn't do it again. The second time was to see if I'd like it any better than the first time, but nope, it's the same predictable garbage. The beginning of the game should've been shown as a flashback later on too, instead of being the intro and then having it skip to where the actual story starts. The game makes the mistake of doing what films have to do and telling us things to establish instead of building up and showing us development. Films have to do this because they have to squeeze an unholy amount of story into 2 hours, whereas a book can actually show us stuff over time because it's not a short visual medium. A game is a very long visual medium, so they can absolutely do the character and story development you expect in books. The Last of Us is a game that really wants to be a generic zombie movie, so they tell and don't show, because they're taking their inspiration for story telling from movies and trying to make the game cinematic.
> 
> ...


Im curious on what game you consider the perfect adventure game.


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 5, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> To be fair, most the ratings for the original OoT on metacritic were dug up from when the game was released.  OOT was a game-changer back then, nothing like that had yet been done in a 3D space, so it was very impressive.  Had the game come out around when TLoU did, it likely wouldn't have scored quite as high, though it would have still scored well though all the same as it is still a solid and fun game, even if it is a bit dated at this point.  As it is, OoT 3D was really only an improvement to the original in nearly every way and it rated lower at 94 (which is obviously still really good, as at the end of the day, it is still a solid and well-rounded experience through and through).


You're helping my point tho- OOT was a game that changed and redefined the industry, and the Last of us is just a wannabe movie. The story is probably really good, no doubt- but if that's the case, why not just make it a sony-published movie?! The only praise i hear from the game is how the story and character development, world building, etc is all so good- and if youre going to be putting all the effort into the story why bother making it a video game??? OOT put emphasis and effort on everything- the music, atmosphere, gameplay (ESPECIALLY the gameplay), character designs, etc. That's a game justified to be... well, a video game. Last of us has no excuse to not be a novel or a movie, really. Even telltale games have more of an excuse, since they have the player make different choices throughout the game. Maybe i dont understand because i haven't played the game yet.


----------



## DANTENDO (May 5, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> The story is probably really good, no doubt- but if that's the case, why not just make it a sony-published movie?!


Because people prefer games than films


----------



## FGFlann (May 5, 2020)

There's absolutely no reason not to have a polished world and story in your video game(s) if the genre allows for it. It's not even a question of "why have this?", it's a question of "do people want this?". Overwhelmingly the answer is yes.


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 5, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Because people prefer games than films


not everyone wants to spend 200-300 dollars on a gaming system, and then spend and other 60 just to have an experience that's equivalent to one they could have at a cinema.


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> Let's get this thread back on topic, please.
> 
> If you don't like the game, fantastic, please leave the people that do alone and stop derailing the thread with asinine remarks. Any further irrelevant comments will result in a warning and anyone posting spoilers will receive an IP ban.



Let me be real with you dawg. This is a VERY well known publicly accessible forum, expect people to discuss their enjoyment or distain for the topic at hand. This isn't the Reee-seteta forums. I agree with squashing unmarked spoilers though, people shouldn't need to be told to hide spoilers.


----------



## MikaDubbz (May 5, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> not everyone wants to spend 200-300 dollars on a gaming system, and then spend and other 60 just to have an experience that's equivalent to one they could have at a cinema.



Sure, but all the same, video games are now the most profitable form of media in the world, over movies, television, music, and books.  If a story can be told in video game form, it likely will be in the best interest from a profit standpoint to try and release it on that format (so long as it can work as a video game anyway).


----------



## geodeath (May 6, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> all those dumb enough to think it should be in bargain bin then why play the game at all - yr not worthy of playing it so save yr pennies for something else



You can play games for different reasons. You can enjoy a perfectly crafted world for the detail and exploration even if there is a non-story or the story is minimal (BOTW i am looking at you), you can play a game simply because of fun gameplay not caring about the story (a good percentage of games have stories that serve the gameplay) and you can 'endure' a mediocre game or just play an ok or good enough game simply because of the story and the characters.

Last of us was one of those games that many people fell in love with the story, the characters and the dynamic between them. It is not dumb at all, to wait for the game to end up in the bargain bin (where it will no doubt end if all the leaks are true) before buying it, as people know they might enjoy the gameplay, but are afraid with what they see so far and/or prefer to punish the company by not giving them their money. Many people choose to see some movies at home or on rental rather than the cinema. How is that wrong? It is 'their' money, not yours. You feel ok spending £60 on this - fine, go ahead. Nobody is going to police you.

Personally, i am way more strong headed than most people and if i decide to not play a game for some reason, i simply don't. I hardly get any FOMO. But my main problem with not wanting to play LOU2 other than the dreadful story (if leaks are true) is that i do not want the company to pocket any money out of forced SJW (or another) agenda and for abusing their staff. The turnover is 70% and many key people quit and even THEY do not want the game to be financially successful. I am a developer myself and i hate the crunch, i will not reward a company forcing 24H shifts with my cash.

If i could experience the game for free or as a rental or for £5, or even better, as a used copy, i would, so i can have a spherical and complete opinion of it, without the company making a single $. However, with the leaks being what they are (and if true) i would not even spend £1 on it.

Stop being so salty about people having other priorities than being Sony or Naughty Dog fanboys. I did love the first one and i did love the rest of their games BUT you have to understand, that PEOPLE make the companies. Their creatives. Not the mastermind alone. When the actual creative juices go, games go down the drain. Happened to many companies, Rare included. Naughty dog needs to understand they are not faultless and they are not gods. If they go wrong (as it seems so far), they 'should' see it in the sales, just like they saw in the sales how good the first game was.

You cannot be happy for good sales of the first, then be salty about people moaning about not buying the second. People vote with their wallets. Companies seem to forget that every now and then. Hopefully, (again, if leaks are true) ND will get a nice reminder.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DANTENDO said:


> hardly anyone wil listen to you as for saying you didnt even like the first game - im looking forward to what the story is about and i couldnt giv a cows arse if its about female empowerment as you kno its about having variety and these things go on in real life-and what we do kno is the game wil sel shitloads and get 9s and 10s so congrats naughty dog



They are already covering up for them after the leaks and the mismanagement of staff and the crunch, i mean if you do not mind the story being what it is, i do not see why it shouldn't get a 9 for gameplay, but it is still a story driven game and that should be factored in. However i do work in media and i can agree with you already that metacritic scores will be a GOTY score and it will probably get a GOTY and lots of awards for whatever crap they come up with, like diversity awards or whatever but in the heart of most people... that is the real score. When you see big differences between media and people scores, you know something is adrift.


----------

